# H: GK W: GK/Eldar



## bebe (Mar 5, 2008)

have - everything painted 
have - everything painted 
http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b162/pheelixkat/daemonhunters/
5-6 paladins 2 psycannon
karamazov
crowe (lava based)
techmarine
vindicare
callidus
librarian gk termi
FW contemptor Psyfledread 

So alot of stuff sold 


need 

cash - 100 plus shipping or make me an offer for at least 50 worth of product .. 
Coteaz
Plasma Cannon servitors
Xenos Inquisitor conversion beamer


----------



## robbo201288 (Jun 16, 2012)

*offer*

Hi there would you be willing to sell these? if so how much?

Andy


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## bebe (Mar 5, 2008)

I really would prefer to trade but I'll sell if the offer is enough to but me a Nid army.


----------



## robbo201288 (Jun 16, 2012)

give me a price and I shall consider mate.


----------



## bebe (Mar 5, 2008)

I would sell for 375 pounds plus shipping


----------



## bebe (Mar 5, 2008)

Updated product and wants ... not much lefy but all quality.


----------

